

Interactive Voronoi diagrams in WebGL - csphy
http://blog.alexbeutel.com/332/interactive-voronoi-diagrams-with-webgl/

======
nhnifong
Interactive multiplayer Voronoi Diagrams in Java/Processing.
<http://uncc.ath.cx/applets/Voronoi_Standalone/>

------
ganjianwei
This is one of those things where playing around with the example leads to a
much quicker/better understanding than reading the text.

